# Html Formular mit VB füllen



## popelmaster (16. Juni 2005)

Also ich habe ne Webseite die Täglich aktualisiert werden muss... mein problem ist aber ich habe kein bock das alles alleine zu machen ... ein programm soll mir die abeit erleichtern... allerdings benötige ich dazu einen ansatzpunkt wie man die einzelnen Felder in einem HTML Formular anspricht und füllt ... also angenommen ich habe ein textfeld mit einem bestimmten namen ... und will da hinein etwas schreiben geht das?!... Am ende soll halt irgendwie nen programm rauskommen was mir die arbeit erleichtert wenn ich Downloads auf meiner Seite hinzufüge... weil es einfach nervig ist immer alles von da nach da zu kopieren das geht glaube ich doch auch einfacher... Hat jemand also eine Idee wie man ein Formular in HTML via VB füllen kann  :suspekt: 

Würde mich riesig freuen!


----------



## celtux (17. Juni 2005)

Erklär das mal genauer:
    -auf was für einem Server betreibst Du Deine Seite ( Unix / Windows)?
    -nutzt Du auch php oder nur html?
    - welche Art von Information soll hinzugefügt werden?

MfG
celtux


----------



## popelmaster (17. Juni 2005)

naja das soll eher so funktionieren das formular ist schon da is programmiert aber der soll per senkey von mir aus dieses doofe formular ausfüllen... gebaut is die seite in php-nuke...(isn cms) ... aber ich glaube das is recht unrelevant oder.. der server dürfte linux sein


----------



## der_maiki (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
sieh dir mal diese Seite an!

http://www.activevb.de/tipps/vb6tipps/tipp0330.html

Mit freundlichem Gruß

der_Maiki


----------

